

DreamIt Ventures Announces Its First Batch Of NYC Startups - jack7890
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/09/dreamit-ventures-announces-its-first-batch-of-nyc-startups/

======
unignorant
Here is a list of the startups. Does anyone else find it odd that they would
disclose the whole batch at once?

\---

1DocWay, St Louis, MO: video-chat based doctor’s office with back-end
automation

Admitly, New York, NY: Admission pipeline to US schools

AfterSteps, Boston, MA: Online end-of-life planning platform. Store your
wishes and important information securely in the cloud, and access expert
advice on how and why to prepare for the worst-case scenario in advance.
Experts include estate, financial and funeral planners.

Class.io, Honduras: Online classroom communication, helps teachers share
assignments with students

Clothes Horse, New York, NY: Data-driven platform that makes fashion fit

Cognection, New Haven, CT: Online retail optimization CustomCoup,
Philadlephia, PA: Demand-driven deals, focusing on local, aiming to give the
user the power to determine prices on the things they want

Hoot.me, Austin, TX: Interactive knowledge network; put Facebook into study
mode by connecting you with friends for homework and projects.

KeepRecipes, New York, NY: iTunes for all-star chef’s recipes

LearnBop, Pittsburgh, PA: Online adaptive learning platform

LetsGiftIt, New York, NY: Social gifting platform; a way for friends, family,
and coworkers to contribute towards the purchase of a gift for someone special

ListenVoice, Boston, MA: App creation and distribution platform, allowing
individuals and organizations to launch any form of content using mobile and
web applications without prior programming knowledge

New Quill, Los Angeles, CA: Mobile publishing and collaborative learning

SocialAdMX, New York, NY: Social and mobile app publishing and advertising

TakeTheInterview, Boston, MA: Cloud-based video interviewing platform for
employers to more efficiently screen candidates

------
abbasmehdi
These guys seem to be focused on getting kids in who will most likely be
acquired if successful by a big company. Very few of these seem to be poised
to be stand alone companies.

~~~
admoin
Maybe a problem a few years ago, but certainly not in this kind of
environment. Congrats to all the recipients.

